# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Çfarë mendoni për Ahmet Zogun?

## honzik

Ahmet zogu ishte nje njeri me vizione per zhvillimin e shqiperise ai ishte nje politikan i vertete te cilet shqiperise i mungojne shume.per 12 vjet ai arriti te ndertoje 80%te rrugeve qe eksistojne ne shqiperi tani.sistemi komunist per 50 vjet ka arritur te ndertoje vetem 20%.ai i dha tiranes fytyren qe ajo ka tani durrsit korces etj.armiqte e tij ai jepte poste si fFaik konices ose atentatorit te tij e coi ne itali per shkolle.xhaxhai shkruante vargje kunder zogut ate e futen 3 muaj ne burg por pastaj erdhi nje xhandar dhe i tha qe lartmandhia eshte i meshirshem keshtu atij i dhane burse per ne perugia te italise per te vazhduar shkollen e larte.imagjinoni si ka qene shqiperia mbas 500 vjet pushtimi osman 100 here me keq sec dolem nga komunizmi fanatizmi ka qene ishkalles se larte ne te gjitha fete dhe ai arriti te fusi evropen ne shqiperi.kurse keta politikanet qe jane tani nuk duan te bejne kerkese qe shqiptaret ti hiqet viza per vendet evropeskemi ngelur ne serbet maqedonasit .por  ata e marrin vizen per2 dite ne duhet te presim 1 muaj.

----------

Brari (03-03-2014)

----------


## honzik

cfare gjera te mira dhe te keqija i ka sjelle ahmet zogu shqiperise

----------


## macia_blu

ahmet zogu, nder te tjera ishte(edhe) nje musliman i konvertuar!

----------


## honzik

ahmet zogu beriqe shqiptare te njihen ne bote si komb mbas 500vjetesh

ahmet zogu ishte nje njeri qe kishte vizione per shqiperine 80% te rrugeve qe shqiperia ka tani jane ndertuar ne kohen e ahmet zogut dhe shuma qendra qytetesh si tirana durrsi korcaetj

----------

Brari (03-03-2014)

----------


## Ermali-AL.....

> _Postuar më parë nga honzik_ 
> *ahmet zogu beriqe shqiptare te njihen ne bote si komb mbas 500vjetesh
> 
> ahmet zogu ishte nje njeri qe kishte vizione per shqiperine 80% te rrugeve qe shqiperia ka tani jane ndertuar ne kohen e ahmet zogut dhe shuma qendra qytetesh si tirana durrsi korcaetj*


 Do me  falesh per mendimin tim  , por dua te te them se ahmeT  zogU  ja vodhi SHqiperise  pasurine  dhe e braktisi , shkojti jashte shteti  , dhe tani na vjen i biri (tradhetaret e shqiperise ) qe te na  lene e 50 vjet mbrapa .

Me shume  vleresim tek  ata, qe  te pakten  ndertuan  fabrikat  e shqiperise  ,( dhe qe ballistet   me ne funt i shkatruane ) dhe tani vertitemi   rotull , dhe spo ndertojme nje fabrike, qe  eshte e domos doshme , qe te  ecim perpara . Dhe  jo se une  bije dakort per  komonizmin"

----------


## Veshtrusja

ka qen i mire per shqiperine

----------


## dionea

Ka pasur te mirat dhe te keqiat sigurisht.
Dicka qe nuk e beri me mend ishte shitja e Shen Naumit.Kuptohet qe ka edhe plot gabime te tjera,por nuk do te thote qe nuk ka bere asgje te mire.
Duhen ca faqe per ti shkruar te gjitha.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Petriti Sokoli

Mendimi im për Zogun 
Mendoj ka filluar mirë sidomos e kam parasysh luftën e tij kunder forcave serrbo-malaziase,si minister i mbrojtjes në qeverin e Haqif Pashë Elbasanit.
Por ama prej një patrioti e strategu luftarak rrëshqiti në trradhti,duke i shitë pjesët e atdheut në llogari të tij personale (Shën Naumi e Skelen e Durrësit).Sikur me ja pas lanë baba.Pastaj kooperimi i tij me krajlin e Jugosllavis dhe likujdimi i burrave më përparimtar të kombit (H.Prishtina,L.Gurakuqi,A.Rrustemi... etj).
Kulmin e arriti me braktisjen e vendit me gjith pasurin shtetrore,duke e lën shqiprin në mëshirë të fatit.
Un nuk di si përkufizohet tradhëtia ndryshe!

----------


## Brari

Sokol petriti fol me fakte e jo kot.. si ZP-ja.

Ahmet Zogu nuk ka vjedhur pasurine e Shtetit as arken e shtetit as banken e shtetit. Ka dokumenta per kete.
Zogu nuk ka shitur asnji skele e jo me te durresit jo e jo.. 
Skela Durresit ka qene port detar per gjithe udhetaret Shqiptare e tregetaret me lehtesi doganash e formalitetesh qe jan per tu pas zili sot.
Hasan Prishtinen (megjithse ai i organizoi Zogut atentat ne Vjene) nuk e ka vrare Zogu por nje mik i tije ne Selanik. Lexo ne Forum se ka material per kete.
Luigj Gurakuqin e ka vrare djali tij i tezes ne Bari dhe jo Zogu ..megjithse Gurakuqi ishte nje nga organizatoret e revolucionit te qershorit i cili ishte i paligjshem dhe me pasoja per vendin.
Avni Rustemin (i cili gjithashtu i organizoi atentat Zogut)  e vrau nje far Keci  e ktu ndoshta ka dore Zogu por kur porosit plumba per dike priti dhe ti plumbat e Avniu si deputet skish te drejte te bente atentat presidentit te vendit te zgjedhur nga asambleja kombetare.
Gafur Mazreku psh qe qelloi mbi Azemin u denua dhe nga Nano publikisht dhe nga ligji..pra jan te palejushme atentatet ne nje sistem parlamentar..

Sa per lenie ne Meshire te atdheut.. ata qe dolen me pushke kunder Italise ishin oficera te Zogut..

qashtu..

----------


## elisabet

Mendoj se Zogu ka merita per kohen qe qeverisi..
Vendosi shtetin, dhe cfare shteti..Tregonte gjyshja  ime qe ne kohen e Zogut nje xhandar kishte  ne te gjithe krahinen 
U mundua te konsolidonte shtetin por ashtu ishin ato kohe dhe u detyrua te ikte...
Per mendimin tim Zogu vjen pas Skenderbeut per menyren se si arriti qe Shqiperia te njihej si shtet.. 
Besoj se te gjithe e dini pergjigjen qe ka dhene ne Londer kur e kane pyetur??
Te gjithe mbreterit vetquhen Madhni , ju pse vetquheni Lartmadhni??
Dhe ai u pergjigj :: Sepse cdo shqiptar eshte madhni, e une si mbret i tyre quhem Lartmadhni.
Normalisht ka dhe gjera negative por qe peshorja anon nga pozitivja

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

ME duket se Ismajl Qemajli e beri shqiperine te pavarur..e jo ZOGU..Prandaj nuk pajtohem kur elisabet thot se Zogu vjen pas Skenderbeut.  Keta te dy nuk krahasohen.

----------


## Elvis-BG

Ahmet Zogu para 70 vjetesh arriti te beje ate qe po mundohen te bejne politikanet tane te nderuar prej 14 vjetesh. Orientimin drejt perendimit, drejt kultures europiane.
Politikanet e sotshem po vjedhin me thase por pervec lekeve ata po i vjedhin gjene me te shtrenjte KOHEN. E Zogu ate nuk e vodhi po e perpori ashtu sic duhej per kohen e atehershme. Per mua eshte nje hero dhe jo nje tradhetar sepse diheshin shanset e Shqiperise per te fituar nje lufte me Italine. Politikan qe di se cfare eshte politika dhe ta praktikoje ate ashtu sic duhet jo si keto pjella te komunizmit te cilet po e shkaterrojne kete komb.

----------


## elisabet

E kam shume te qarte qe pavarsine e shpalli plaku i mencem Ismail Qemali..dhe nuk kam ndermend t'ia kaloj kete merite askujt tjeter...
Thashe vjen pas Skenderbeut per menyren e organizimit te shtetit, 
Dihet historikisht qe Zogu ishte i pari qe nga koha e Skenderbeut qe hodhi bazat e nje shteti me institucione te mirfillta e te organizuara mjaft mire...
Ahmet Zogu ben pjese ne historine e kombit tone dhe si i tille duhet te pranojme qe ka pasur  merita...sikurse ka pasur dhe shume mangesi e probleme 
Pershendetje

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Per menyren e organizimit te shtetit me institucione zyrtare, Zogu vjen para Skenderbeut..e jo anasjelltas.

----------


## elisabet

Ndoshta do ishte me mire te kishim pak me shume parasysh kohen kur zhvillohen ngjarjet dhe kushtet qe ndodhej Shqiperia
Skenderbeu beri ate qe ishte e rendesishme per ate kohe qe ishte bashkimi i fiseve dhe qendresa ndaj turqve
Kurse Zogu beri ngriti institucionet  dhe vendosi bazat e nje shteti te vertete.. qe gjthashtu ishte e rendesishme per shqiperine e asaj kohe

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Prandaj edhe thash se keta te dy nuk pekrahen.  Zogu ka qene nje diplomat dinak.  Pajtohem kur thua se ai vuri themelin e nje shteti te vertete.  Mirepo, sikurse edhe shumica e politikaneve tjere te sotem ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove, Zogu nuk ka toleruar opozite.  Prandaj edhe vrau ideologet dhe aktivistet e asaj Kohe-- Gurakuqin, Avni rrustemin dhe hAsan Prishtinen.  

Zogu ka qene PARANOID, dhe kur erdhi koha qe ta udheheqe Shqiperine, ai Iku.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Të nderuar miq,

unë mendoj se Zogu ka merita të mëdha duke u nisur nga fakti se pushtuesit italianë e më pas diktatorët komunistë (për 50 vjet) kishin se çfarë të shkatërronin.

Ekonominë - mjaft të brishtë, të mëkëmbur me kredi nga shtet e huaja.

Ushtrinë - të posaformuar dhe që për një kohë të shkurtër arriti të gëzonte respektin nga populli dhe autoritetin përkatës në shoqëri.

Ç'është më kryesorja si atdhetar, Shqipëria ishte e hapur ndaj Kosovës në çdo aspekt, sikur të ishin një shtet i vetëm, pra nuk kishte asnjë lloj pengese në lëvizjen e njerëzve dhe mallrave për tregti. E në kohën e diktaturës komuniste jo vetëm se ekzistonte kufiri, por ishte edhe i minuar dhe me kontroll të lartë ushtarak.

Shqipëria, ishte jo vetëm anëtare, por edhe njëra ndër shtet themeluese të Organizatës 'Lidhja e Kombeve", e cila më vonë u shndërrua në OKB-në e sotshme, ku Shqipëria e përjashtoi vetveten me komunistët në krye. Dhe, Shqipëria nga një vend i hapur për të gjithë njerëzit e botës u shndërrua në një "Mega-bunker", i mbyllur në vetvete, dhe duke shkatërruar veteveten dhe shqiptarët duke "ngrënë" njëri-tjetrin.

Jo se Zogu nuk ka gabime. Por, mos bëni krahasime me diktatorët.

Leka nga Prishtina

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

O leka i Madh...Lexo me vemendje para se te pergjigjesh.  Askush nuk ek rahasoi Zogun me Diktatore te tjere.  Me duket se une e quajta Diplomat, e jo diktatore.  Edhe pse kjo fjale fillon me te njejten shkronje, e ka kuptime te kunderta.

Thua se Zogu nuk ka gabime.  Po flet me fjlae shume te ktoa o burre.  Ulu mire dhe studjo periudhen e kryengritjeve te shqiptareve te Kosoves gjate periudhes se Zogut dhe do te bindesh se Zogu ka shume gabime.  Keta gabime kane qene te qellimta.

Hajt cdo te mire

----------


## honzik

deri tani nuk kadale ndonje politikan qe te beje sa ka bere ahmet zogu.a keni ide si ishte shqiperia mbas 500 vjet pushtimi turk.80%te rrugeve qe eksistojne ne shqiperi i ka bere ahmet zogu.

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Dmth aftersia dhe suksesi i ndonje politkani matet me rruget qe ai i ka ndertuar.  Atehere Osama Bin Ladeni qenka politikani me i afte i Somalise.  

Ah..

----------

